
Show HN: Thorium Nova – Starship Bridge Simulator Game - alexanderson
https://nova.thoriumsim.com
======
alexanderson
Hey everyone,

I’m the developer of Thorium, a little-known bridge simulator that’s primarily
used for school field trips out in Utah. I think the time has come for
something different though. I call it Thorium Nova.

It will be centered around the 3D star map and an internal ship map, and will
have a focus on narrative rather than just action. Instead of just simulating
what’s going on outside of your ship, the crew that live on your ship will
affect how ships systems operate. It will also feature prominent Flight
Director (game master) controls to facilitate more engaged storytelling.

If you are at all interested in what’s coming for Thorium Nova and want to
learn more, follow this link and sign up for the newsletter. The number of
newsletter signups will help me know how many people are interested in the
project, so share it with your friends.

[https://nova.thoriumsim.com/](https://nova.thoriumsim.com/)

If you sign up for the newsletter, you’ll get access to special Thorium Nova
channels in Discord to discuss development progress, along with other
exclusive material provided only to newsletter subscribers.

Feel free to reach out if you have any questions.

